# No-Coat Inside Corner Roller vs. Typical Inside Roller Function



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Someone has asked me if a regular inside corner roller like the ones all taping tool companies make will work with No-Coat. He sent me a photo of a No-Coat inside corner roller that was $219! Looked as if the function of this tool was the same as a regular inside corner roller. Does anyone know if a regular inside roller works as well? Thanks!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

May be a different size?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The wheels on the No coat roller are tapered to allow for the build up caused by the plastic in the No coat. So no, a normal roller won't do the same job.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

AHA! Thank you!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Un less its a tapepro corner roller, The only corner roller with wheels that pivot on there axels to conform to off set corners, Northstars use to be the same design and they are back so perhaps Tapepros and northstars will, I would say my tapepro would not that I have tried it or maybe it wont get the outside paper edge, Other brands wont because they are fixed axel.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Aaaannnnnd It wont, Wheels not wide enough, Might set it though, Maybe just finish the other paper edge by hand if you really had to.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

So the no coat roller is wider as well as tapered. Built like a tank too, roller bearings as well.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the detailed explanation! Makes perfect sense now


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Why use No-Coat on a 90? :blink:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Why use No-Coat on a 90? :blink:



Because of the Internet.


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Why use No-Coat on a 90? :blink:


 Some bad reno corners it helps and I had to do a bathroom once that was a bit of a drive from home so thought how can I go there, coat, come back, sand, undercoat, top coat paint it out in one day, So two trips only job done, No coat in the 90s did it.

Ive just done a hallway and the builder didn't board one wall around a door, Ive taped it all out, ready to sand and cove next trip and now they have just finished that one wall, Those two corners will get no coat in the 90s, I want to get them done asap.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> I want to get them done asap.




And get paid! Trust me Brother!! I get that! :thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Hot mud, tape and coat one side at the same time. Coat the other side. If the coat's clean enough you only have to sand the edges.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

After that last job I did, I understand wanting to use a product like no-coat on poor hanging.






that's an inside out bead, with one coat from my 3.5" head. I'm sold.


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I use my corner roller a lot of times on nocoat, just set one side at a time by tipping the roller and running it gently on each side individually to center the tape, put more pressure after centered, then fine tune placement and bed paper with knife after... If corner has big gap, will just use the knife, no roller.


----------

